# I have a lot of program but i don't know to choose one ? can anybody give me some advice ?



## NoobonTren (Jan 23, 2022)

I have a lot of free program, it's looks good but i dont know will it work ? Can anybody give me some advice


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2022)

You should fairly inexperienced. I'd read over the Muscle And Strength Training Pyramid, V 2.0.

Lots of good information in there.


----------



## NoobonTren (Jan 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> You should fairly inexperienced. I'd read over the Muscle And Strength Training Pyramid, V 2.0.
> 
> Lots of good information in there.


thank a lot. I mean powerlifting program


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 23, 2022)

If your new to it 5 3 1 is a great starting point


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> If your new to it 5 3 1 is a great starting point


Agree


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 23, 2022)

For Powerlifting as a beginner go with

5-3-1

Or Sheiko 

I like Sheiko because it’s moderate weight and high volume so it will allow you to improve technique as you go. It’s boring though and you don’t see strength until you’re done the program so patience is key.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 24, 2022)

531 is a classic.  Greyskull LP is another good starting point.


----------

